# Reconmended battery/alternator setup?



## cheesycoolguy (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a 1996 Toyota Tacoma with 6'9" fisher LD. I have a 70 amp alternator and a 840 cold cranking amp battery. The electric over hydraulic pump(insta-act) dims all my lights when used and if I screw around too much at any given time I can cut out the stereo and make the battery light come on. What part of my charging system do I need to upgrade, a bigger battery or a bigger alternator or both? Anyone running a 3.4L toyota, any comments are welcome.


----------



## Remerson (Dec 25, 2003)

My Tundra doesn't have a much bigger alternator than you do, and I haven't really been concerned about the lights dimming. Unless you have a two battery set up, I think you will see your lights dim when activating the hydrolics. If your engine were to bog down when you move the plow; that would be more of a problem. I would think that either a two battery set up or a larger alternator would solve the problem of your battery light coming on. I suggest you check out Tundrasolutions.com for two battery set ups on Tacomas. Good luck.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

If you screw around with the plow a lot, most trucks will do the same thing, if they are electric over hydraulic. Question is are you able to plow with it? Or does it fail when plowing? If not failing while plowing leave it be.

Parking the vehicle and playing with the controls is normally a lot more strain on the battery / charging system then normal plowing.


----------

